# new shoes



## dez9090 (Apr 15, 2004)

thought I'd add another post to this sleepy URS4 thread.
Put some OE 18'' wheels on the green machine. take a peek.


----------



## BiltS4 (Sep 6, 2008)

Looks good. Any mods ?


----------



## dez9090 (Apr 15, 2004)

yup, plenty of mods


----------



## AutoXRocco (Mar 28, 2004)

*Re: (dez9090)*

Looks great! 
I'd love to run 18's if it wasn't my DD and the roads in NC didn't suck a big one...


----------



## DutchVDub (Aug 27, 2004)

I like it man, updated OEM rims always seem to look way better than most aftermarkets on older VW/Audi's. 
How many miles on your ride? Mine just hit 215,000.


----------



## usquattro (Jun 3, 2006)

spacers are a must, sir


----------



## 82lowe36id (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: (usquattro)*

What size tires are you running? Did the 18s effect gas milage? It looks really good !


----------



## dez9090 (Apr 15, 2004)

*Re: (82lowe36id)*

roads in NY are horrible too, these aren't too bad even w/ suspension.
182K miles on the clock
yeah, spacers would make em look better....we'll see, the clearance is close to the plastic fender liners on the fronts. I think it would rub if I added them.
tires are 235/45/18..i think? Haven't gone thorough a whole tank of gas yet bus so far so good. I don't see how they would really affect gas mileage, with this car the best gas mileage is gotten by driving like a granny. Any heavy footed driving in this car will affect gas mileage much more than tire size.


----------

